# openvas-libraries-8.0.4 compile problem [SOLVED]

## mocsokmike

I have a working OpenVAS installation with Greenbone, and today I did an update world.

The new version of openvas-libraries (8.0.4) cannot compile, I get this error:

```
make[1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/openvas-libraries-8.0.4/work/openvas-libraries-8.0.4_build'

Makefile:146: recipe for target 'all' failed

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * ERROR: net-analyzer/openvas-libraries-8.0.4::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=net-analyzer/openvas-libraries-8.0.4::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=net-analyzer/openvas-libraries-8.0.4::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/openvas-libraries-8.0.4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/openvas-libraries-8.0.4/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/openvas-libraries-8.0.4/work/openvas-libraries-8.0.4_build'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/openvas-libraries-8.0.4/work/openvas-libraries-8.0.4'
```

This happens after this phase:

[ 98%] Built target openvas_nasl_shared

I tried re-emerging libnasl, didn't help. Can anyone help me?

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.2.20 (python 2.7.9-final-0, hardened/linux/amd64, gcc-4.8.4, glibc-2.20-r2, 3.18.9-hardened x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.18.9-hardened-x86_64-Intel-R-_Xeon-R-_CPU_X5670_@_2.93GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     4047816 total,   2698516 free

KiB Swap:    2097148 total,   2097148 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Wed, 29 Jul 2015 11:30:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p33-r2

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.24 p1.4) 2.24

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p33-r2::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.20.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.9-r1::gentoo, 3.3.5-r1::gentoo, 3.4.1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.2.2::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.17::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.13.4::gentoo, 1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.24-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.8.4::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.18::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.20-r2::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.globalunion.hu/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://de-mirror.org/gentoo/"

LANG="en_US.iso88592"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="acl amd64 berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cxx dri gdbm hardened iconv justify mmx mmxext modules multilib ncurses nls nptl openmp pam pax_kernel pcre pie readline session sse sse2 sse4_1 ssl ssp ssse3 tcpd unicode urandom xattr xtpax zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON
```

----------

## normanshulman

The error actually occurs much earlier (<44%):

Scanning dependencies of target openvas_nasl_shared

Linking C executable test-hosts

cd /var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/openvas-libraries-8.0.4/work/openvas-libraries-8.0.4_build/base && /usr/bin/cmake -E cmake_link_script CMakeFiles/test-hosts.dir/link.txt --verbose=1

/usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -O2 -march=nocona -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer  -Wformat -Wformat-security -O2 -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -fstack-protector -Wl,-z,relro -Wl,-z,now -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -Wall -fPIC   -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed CMakeFiles/test-hosts.dir/test-hosts.c.o  -o test-hosts -rdynamic -lgnutls ../misc/libopenvas_misc.so.8.0.4 -lglib-2.0 libopenvas_base.so.8.0.4 ../omp/libopenvas_omp.so.8.0.4 -lgio-2.0 -lgobject-2.0 -lglib-2.0 -lz -L/usr/lib64 -lgpgme -lassuan -lgpg-error -lgnutls -luuid -L/usr/lib64 -Wl,-rpath,/usr/lib64 -lpcap -lssh -lhiredis -lgcrypt -lgpg-error -Wl,-rpath,/var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/openvas-libraries-8.0.4/work/openvas-libraries-8.0.4_build/misc:/var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/openvas-libraries-8.0.4/work/openvas-libraries-8.0.4_build/base:/var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/openvas-libraries-8.0.4/work/openvas-libraries-8.0.4_build/omp

libopenvas_base.so.8.0.4: undefined reference to `openvas_server_vsendf'

libopenvas_base.so.8.0.4: undefined reference to `log_legacy_write'

../omp/libopenvas_omp.so.8.0.4: undefined reference to `openvas_server_sendf_xml_quiet'

libopenvas_base.so.8.0.4: undefined reference to `openvas_server_open_with_cert'

libopenvas_base.so.8.0.4: undefined reference to `ssh_key_type_to_char'

libopenvas_base.so.8.0.4: undefined reference to `ssh_pki_import_privkey_base64'

../omp/libopenvas_omp.so.8.0.4: undefined reference to `openvas_server_sendf_xml'

libopenvas_base.so.8.0.4: undefined reference to `openvas_server_close'

libopenvas_base.so.8.0.4: undefined reference to `ssh_key_free'

libopenvas_base.so.8.0.4: undefined reference to `ssh_key_type'

libopenvas_base.so.8.0.4: undefined reference to `ssh_pki_export_pubkey_base64'

../omp/libopenvas_omp.so.8.0.4: undefined reference to `openvas_server_sendf'

collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status

base/CMakeFiles/test-hosts.dir/build.make:88: recipe for target 'base/test-hosts' failed

make[2]: *** [base/test-hosts] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/openvas-libraries-8.0.4/work/openvas-libraries-8.0.4_build'

CMakeFiles/Makefile2:178: recipe for target 'base/CMakeFiles/test-hosts.dir/all' failed

make[1]: *** [base/CMakeFiles/test-hosts.dir/all] Error 2

----------

## NIXKnight

Same here at 98%

```
make[2]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/openvas-libraries-8.0.4/work/openvas-libraries-8.0.4_build'

/usr/bin/cmake -E cmake_progress_report /var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/openvas-libraries-8.0.4/work/openvas-libraries-8.0.4_build/CMakeFiles  34 35 36 37 38 39 40 41 42 43 44 45 46 47 48 49 50 51 52 53 54 55 56 57 58 59 60 61 62 63 64 65 66 67 68 69 70 71 72 73 74 75 76 77 78 79 80 81

[ 98%] Built target openvas_nasl_shared

make[1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/openvas-libraries-8.0.4/work/openvas-libraries-8.0.4_build'

Makefile:146: recipe for target 'all' failed

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * ERROR: net-analyzer/openvas-libraries-8.0.4::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=net-analyzer/openvas-libraries-8.0.4::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=net-analyzer/openvas-libraries-8.0.4::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/openvas-libraries-8.0.4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/openvas-libraries-8.0.4/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/openvas-libraries-8.0.4/work/openvas-libraries-8.0.4_build'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/openvas-libraries-8.0.4/work/openvas-libraries-8.0.4'
```

output of emerge --info '=net-analyzer/openvas-libraries-8.0.4::gentoo' is as follows:

```
=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.0.5-gentoo-i686-Common_32-bit_KVM_processor-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     3110304 total,   1893420 free

KiB Swap:    2097148 total,   1556660 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Mon, 10 Aug 2015 09:00:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p33-r2

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.24 p1.4) 2.24

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p33-r2::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.20.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.9-r1::gentoo, 3.3.5-r1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.2.2::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.17::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.13.4::gentoo, 1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.24-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.8.4::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.18::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.20-r2::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

pentoo

    location: /var/lib/layman/pentoo

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 0

last-hope

    location: /var/lib/layman/last-hope

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="acl bash-completion berkdb bindist bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cxx dbus dri fortran gdbm iconv ipv6 lzma mmx modules ncurses nls nptl openmp pam pcre policykit readline session sockets socks5 sse sse2 ssl tcpd udisks unicode vim-syntax x86 zlib" ABI_X86="32" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="emu efi-32 efi-64 pc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON
```

----------

## mocsokmike

I can proudly report that 8.0.5 compiled without errors! Sync, update and you will be fine.

----------

